# Teeth Whitening



## SocialbFly (Jun 8, 2008)

Someone mentioned how they hate yellow teeth, well, i drink a ton of tea and yeah, my teeth could be whiter, no doubt....

so, what tooth whitening system do you use and could you rate it 1-10? My dentist told me to just use some over the counter thing, so, do you or have you used it, and would you recommend it to your friend?

Come on friends, share the wealth!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 8, 2008)

Di, I'm surprised your dentist didn't try to sell you bleaching trays and gel since they're a big money maker for them. I've used both the OTC kind (Crest White Strips) and the kind you get from a dentist. While the ones from the dentist cost more, they work a lot better, and so I think they're worth it. Also, you'll get better results if you start whitening right after a dental cleaning. Otherwise you're just whitening calculus. :doh:

A couple of things to keep in mind about bleaching:

The more you do it the more porous your tooth enamel becomes. That means that you're more likely to pick up stains; so make sure that after you drink something likely to discolor your teeth (tea, coffee, and even red wine or colored juices) rinse your mouth out really well.

Go slow at the beginning, no matter what kind you use. If your teeth are really sensitive, tooth whitening can hurt like a mofo.  It can also irritate the oral mucosa because they use peroxide, which is really irritating to the tissues. If you get a lot of extra gel on your gums, try to wipe it off with a 2x2 or a q tip because it can really hurt. 

Some stains like tetracycline or fluoride or other mineral stains won't come off with bleaching. Also, our dentin (the stuff under the enamel that gives our teeth color) darkens as we age, so our teeth will never be as white as when we were young.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 8, 2008)

I tried the Crest White Strips. Id give them a 6/10

They did make my teeth noticeably whiter. I saw it and other people saw it (so it wasnt just me).

Buuuttt... it was kinda exspensive and annoying. You put the strips on twice a day for 30 minutes. The gel tastes gross, and having a mouthful of it for a half hour at a time was a pain.

I dont think Ill be using this particular whitening product again. I would love to hear about other products!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 8, 2008)

I've used the Crest White Strips.... and I'd say 8/10. They didn't get super white, but I could definitely tell a difference. BUT, you have to cut out dark drinks (coffee, tea, colas) OR, increase the use. They tell you to use them twice a day... if you keep up those drinks, go to 3 times a day. They're super easy to use and not at all inconvenient. When I've used them (usually about a month before a major event (ie. class reunion) I put one on for the ride to work (25 min) and when I get home from work, I put one one while I'm getting my mail, changing clothes, washing my face, etc. Sometimes I do it when I go tanning. After I take it out, I rinse my mouth and I'm done. Piece of cake. 





SocialbFly said:


> Someone mentioned how they hate yellow teeth, well, i drink a ton of tea and yeah, my teeth could be whiter, no doubt....
> 
> so, what tooth whitening system do you use and could you rate it 1-10? My dentist told me to just use some over the counter thing, so, do you or have you used it, and would you recommend it to your friend?
> 
> Come on friends, share the wealth!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree, they do taste crappy, but it wasn't terrible for 30 minutes twice a day. I didn't think they were that expensive. I think they were $15 when I used them the last time. I didn't mind using them at all.




GWARrior said:


> I tried the Crest White Strips. Id give them a 6/10
> 
> They did make my teeth noticeably whiter. I saw it and other people saw it (so it wasnt just me).
> 
> ...


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 9, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I agree, they do taste crappy, but it wasn't terrible for 30 minutes twice a day. I didn't think they were that expensive. I think they were $15 when I used them the last time. I didn't mind using them at all.



I think I paid almost $25 (some nice random shopper gave me a coupon) and I that that was a little ridic for only a 10 day supply.

And Im a very impatient person . I think I need to try the ones that dont take as long.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 9, 2008)

I've tried Rembrandt whitening strips because you only had to wear them once a day for 5 days I think. I don't remember how much I paid, maybe $19-21.

I give them a 7/10
pros: once a day, quick results
cons: made my teeth uncomfortably sensitive after 3 days, also slight gum irritation by the end, results fade after a month (I drink a lot of dark colored soda).

What I like better is the Arm & Hammer Advance White toothpaste. It says it will make your teeth 3 shades later after one small tube.

I give it 8/10
pros: way cheaper than strips; just brush your teeth twice a day like normal; no sensitive teeth; I noticed some results after only a week.
cons: doesn't leave my mouth feeling as minty fresh as regular toothpaste so mouthwash is a must; it probably won't get you to that gleaming Hollywood actor whiteness.


I say try the Arm and Hammer toothpaste and see if it gets you to a whiteness you are happy with before deciding if you want to spend money and go through the discomfort of something more involved.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jun 11, 2008)

I used the whitestrips and they did "ok" ... they made my teeth hurt like all hell too 

I found Rembrandt "intense stain" toothpaste to give me about the same results (My teeth aren't stained by any means but someone recommended it to me because it has such strong bleaching agents in it compared to regular toothpaste) as the whitestrips, maybe just a smidge better.. and hey.. you're brushing your teeth anyway, you know? 

What I've been told to do though.. is to avoid the stains on your teeth from tea, coffee, etc..drink it all through a straw. That lessens the amount of it that really gets on your teeth. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jun 11, 2008)

Well I tried the strips but I got some weird white marks on my front teeth that are really obvious if I use those strips. I started to panic when I saw it..lol. So if I'm going to have this done I'm gonna spend the 250 bucks and have it done by a dentist. She's having a special right now..lol.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW... for your whole mouth?? That's freaking cheap!!! Who's your dentist?? I may have to go there... LOL Seriously, that's really a great price.




Dibaby35 said:


> Well I tried the strips but I got some weird white marks on my front teeth that are really obvious if I use those strips. I started to panic when I saw it..lol. So if I'm going to have this done I'm gonna spend the 250 bucks and have it done by a dentist. She's having a special right now..lol.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 14, 2008)

I've heard good things about brushing with baking soda to treat coffee and tea staining (mildly abrasive, but makes tooth enamel less porous than bleaching... according to my great uncle, who is also my dentist. another thing with bleaching trays is that you cannot use them with a lot of superficial dental work because it ruins the integrity) and strawberries, believe it or not. Supposedly, the acidity in them helps whiten teeth. You make a paste with fresh strawberries and let it sit for a few. I've tried it for fun and it's utterly hopeless. You wind up eating them much too soon


----------



## Shosh (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Dianna,
I paid nine hundred dollars to have my teeth zoom whitened. They told me to stop drinking tea and coffee, but I cant. I love them too much. I will just have to have top ups done. I have other dental work that needs doing, but I can't afford it right now.
Good luck lovey.
Hugs
Susannah


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 14, 2008)

thank you for all the answers, i do drink a lot of iced tea...but i generally use a straw, when i talked to my doc, she said most of the other methods are just expensive, she said just use the whitening products that are over the counter, they caused less tooth enamel issues and less tooth sensitivity...i would love to have some really white teeth...and i appreciate all your responses...


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 14, 2008)

My dentist said that since my teeth are not too stained, that the Crest White Strips are the way to go. He said that it would be a waste of my money to have him do the whitening since I don't have that far to go. Anyway, I have been too nervous to try it since I am a real crabby b*#ch when my mouth hurts. Can anyone tell me on a scale of 1 - 10 how bad the gums get with the white strips? Thanks.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 14, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> WOW... for your whole mouth?? That's freaking cheap!!! Who's your dentist?? I may have to go there... LOL Seriously, that's really a great price.



$250 sounds like what you pay for the bleaching kit to do at home. You get custom made trays and some gel. What they do at the dental office usually involves a laser and is a lot faster and more dramatic but usually way more expensive. What's silly about even THAT is that the gel costs like $20 and the models are made by an assistant in an hour's time (they usually make between $15-$25 an hour, depending on where you live) so it's a HUGE friggin' mark up. 

Just be careful, guys. Tooth colored fillings and crowns aren't bleach-able; you can use the gel and strips on them but so they won't change color. I had a friend have her new crowns made to her newly-bleached teeth which was great.... except that her teeth have yellowed and the crowns are really obviously a different color.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 14, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Someone mentioned how they hate yellow teeth, well, i drink a ton of tea and yeah, my teeth could be whiter, no doubt....
> 
> so, what tooth whitening system do you use and could you rate it 1-10? My dentist told me to just use some over the counter thing, so, do you or have you used it, and would you recommend it to your friend?
> 
> Come on friends, share the wealth!!!



I'm using the Crest Whitestrips Professional (using them as I type  ), and they seem to be working well. I used them once before a couple of years ago with good results. I actually bought mine on Ebay at a reduced price from a dental supply. They don't expire until 2009, so they are perfect. I'd rate it a 7.5 out of 10.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 14, 2008)

That makes a whole lot more sense.... I would love to get the laser whitening, but until I win the lottery??? Ummmm.... no, not gonna happen. I'll stick with my little Crest Whitestrips and be a happy camper. 




Miss Vickie said:


> *$250 sounds like what you pay for the bleaching kit to do at home. You get custom made trays and some gel. *What they do at the dental office usually involves a laser and is a lot faster and more dramatic but usually way more expensive. What's silly about even THAT is that the gel costs like $20 and the models are made by an assistant in an hour's time (they usually make between $15-$25 an hour, depending on where you live) so it's a HUGE friggin' mark up.
> 
> Just be careful, guys. Tooth colored fillings and crowns aren't bleach-able; you can use the gel and strips on them but so they won't change color. I had a friend have her new crowns made to her newly-bleached teeth which was great.... except that her teeth have yellowed and the crowns are really obviously a different color.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a bad Diet Pepsi habit so I'm conscious that my teeth aren't as white as they could be. I've used various whitening toothpastes but the Arm and Hammer Advance one that cute-obese-girl uses seems to be the best for me. (It definitely tastes the best but as I hate mint they all taste pretty grim to me!)

I found the biggest difference though came from swapping my usual electric toothbrush for a sonic one. The first time I used it I couldn't stop giggling because it really tickles your gums but the effects have been great. Their prices have come right down here now so it might be worth swapping if you haven't tried one before.

Tracey xx


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 14, 2008)

I've tried every OTC whitener under the sun, and LOVE the Rembrandt Professional system. When I got it it was only 24 bucks, and has a plastic tray which you heat and mold to your mouth.

Hm....just looked it up and it appears that it has "changed formulation". But it's probably still good.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005IBVZ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 14, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I found the biggest difference though came from swapping my usual electric toothbrush for a sonic one. The first time I used it I couldn't stop giggling because it really tickles your gums but the effects have been great.



Are you me? 'Cause I thought I was the only one who giggled from her Sonicare. I love that thing, and will run it two or three times over my teeth sometimes if my teeth are really yucky since it feels so good. Dental geek fact: your gum tissue is similar to that at the bottom of your feet so if your feet are ticklish, it's likely your gums will be, too. Weird, huh?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 15, 2008)

I've also used the Crest Whitestrips and the results were pretty good. They can be a little bit expensive so I haven't bought them in a while since I usually have other more important things to spend my money on. lol
I've used other whitening products like the gel tray ones but they didn't seem to work as good as the Whitestrips.
Today I saw a girl getting her teeth whitened at the mall! They had the chair set up and they had the laser teeth whitening thing. It was like one of those little kiosks that they sell jewelry etc. from at the mall, only it had a dental chair next to it and they did your teeth right there. It was just funny to see someone just sitting there in the mall getting that done. I saw a sign and I think it was only $149! I wonder how good a teeth whitening at the mall is though, no matter what the price!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 23, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I've also used the Crest Whitestrips and the results were pretty good. They can be a little bit expensive so I haven't bought them in a while since I usually have other more important things to spend my money on. lol
> I've used other whitening products like the gel tray ones but they didn't seem to work as good as the Whitestrips.
> Today I saw a girl getting her teeth whitened at the mall! They had the chair set up and they had the laser teeth whitening thing. It was like one of those little kiosks that they sell jewelry etc. from at the mall, only it had a dental chair next to it and they did your teeth right there. It was just funny to see someone just sitting there in the mall getting that done. I saw a sign and I think it was only $149! I wonder how good a teeth whitening at the mall is though, no matter what the price!




Yuck! I wonder how sanitary they actually are at the mall! :doh: Eeeewwww....I don't want to think about it! I am such a wuuus (sp?) when it comes to my mouth! Yikes!


----------

